# Verbindung nur nach LAN Kabel stecken !



## Beppone (7. Januar 2011)

Hallo Experten

Habe ein nicht logisches Problem mit meiner Internetverbindung.
Zuerst meine Aufstellung : 
DSL Leitung zu Router teledat 630 , weiter mit LAN Kabel zu meinem 
Switch Netgear GS108  8port , von dort zu zwei Rechner.

Portbelegung am Switch :
1 = vom  Router Teledat 630
2 = zum alten Internet Rechner XP
3 = zum neuen Internet Rechner Win7

folgendes Problem:

wenn ich meinen alten Rechner XP starte, funktioniert die Verbindung bzw. Internet immer und jedesmal. LED´s 1 und 2 leuchten am Switch.

Starte ich jedoch denn neuen Win7  Rechner bekomme ich keine Verbindung zustande. Alle LED´s am Switch leuchten ( blinken ) und der XP Rechner hat auch keine Verbindung mehr 

Ziehe ich jetzt das LAN Kabel vom Router Pos. 1 aus den Switch und nach 2-3 sec wieder rein, funktioniert alles und jeder perfekt. 

Um einiges auszuschließen habe ich den Win7 Rechner mit einer Linux CD
gebootet und siehe da, die verbindung funktioniert.

Folglich liegt doch mein Problem bei Win7, doch wo ???

Habe schon gefühlte 100 Foren durch aber kein erfolg!

Habt Ihr eine Lösung ?

mfg Beppone


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (7. Januar 2011)

Funktioniert der Win7 PC wenn der XP PC nicht am Switch hängt ?


----------



## Beppone (7. Januar 2011)

Hallo Mastermaisi777

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort. ( kannst du nicht schlafen ??? )

Und JA. Stecker aus pos. 2 . Dann funktioniert der Win7 Rechner , habs grad 3x ausprobiert.
Hast du eine Ahnung ? 

mfg Beppone


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (7. Januar 2011)

Beppone schrieb:


> Hallo Mastermaisi777
> 
> Danke für deine schnelle Antwort. ( kannst du nicht schlafen ??? )
> 
> ...



Nein ich bin Schüler und hab Ferien 

Eventuell ein IP-Adressenkonflikt ? Ist einer der beiden Rechner als DHCP Server konfiguriert ?


----------



## Beppone (7. Januar 2011)

Hallo Mastermaisi777

Hmmmmm. mußt mir das vlt. ein bischen näherbringen .

Auf beiden PC´s wird das Internetprotokoll v.4 genutzt TCP/IPv4
Einstellungen beidseitig :
-  IP Adresse automatisch beziehen
-  DNS Server Adresse auto. beziehen
-  Automatische , private IP Adresse beziehen.

hilft dir das ?

mfg Beppone


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (7. Januar 2011)

Beppone schrieb:


> Hallo Mastermaisi777
> 
> Hmmmmm. mußt mir das vlt. ein bischen näherbringen .
> 
> ...



Ok das dürfte passen.

Der Router ist als DHCP konfiguriert ? 

Was du testen könntest , nachdem ein Rechner im Netz hängt , schreib dir die Daten der Netzwerkverbindung auf . 
Also IP , Standardgateway und evtl. noch DNS.

Trag beim Anderen Rechner die IP ein ,aber erhöhe die letzte Stelle um 1 (zum Beispiel wenn der Rechner 192.168.0.2 hat trägst du 192.168.0.3 ein) , Gateway und DNS bleibt gleich.

Ich melde mich morgen wieder


----------



## Beppone (7. Januar 2011)

Hi,  Ich nochmal !

Router sollte als DHCP laufen. Kann es leider nicht kontrollieren, da ich das Passwort für den Router
jetzt nicht habe. 

Win7 PC mit cmd - ipconfig ausgelesen = IPv4 Adresse   192.168.1.33
                                                       Subnetzmaske 255.255.255.0
                                                  Standartgateway  192.168.1.1

da ich ja die IP Adresse automatisch beziehen lasse, kann ich sie doch nicht eingeben, oder ???

Mache jetzt auch Feierabend.  Wäre toll wenn du dich melden würdest ( hast ja ferien !!!! )

mfg Beppone


----------



## jumperm (7. Januar 2011)

Versuch mal bei dem Win7 Rechner IPv6 auszuschalten. Bei mir mag der Netgear Router das Protokol nicht.


----------



## 4riders_de (7. Januar 2011)

Konfigurier aufm Router zu den jeweiligen MAC's eine statische IP.. überprüfe die MAC's - evtl. identisch?


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (7. Januar 2011)

Beppone schrieb:


> Router sollte als DHCP laufen. Kann es leider nicht kontrollieren, da ich das Passwort für den Router
> jetzt nicht habe.
> 
> Win7 PC mit cmd - ipconfig ausgelesen = IPv4 Adresse   192.168.1.33
> ...


Doch kannst du schon , einfach auf manuell gehen und dann eingeben


----------



## Beppone (7. Januar 2011)

@ jumperm :
    gute Idee , leider geht´s immer noch nicht. IPv6 deaktiviert.

@ 4riders_de:
    Konfigurier aufm Router zu den jeweiligen MAC's eine statische IP.. überprüfe die MAC's - evtl.   identisch? 

   Dafür brauch ich noch eine Weile , bis ich´s kapier und durchführe !!! Aber Danke

@ Mastermaisi777:

   Hi. Also alles manuell eingegeben :

Win7 PC                                                                                                                    IPv4 Adresse 192.168.1.33
Subnetzmaske 255.255.255.0
Standartgateway 192.168.1.1

XP PC
IPv4 Adresse 192.168.1.34

Nach Eingabe der beiden PC´s funktioniert die Verbindung bzw Internet.

Beim nachfolgenden Starten  des Win7 PC´s blinken alle LED´s wieder und keiner kann ins Internet.

Ist hartnäckig das Problem , ich weiß. 
Aber 99 % der Computerprobleme sitzen vor dem Bildschirm !!! So auch Ich.

mfg Beppone


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (7. Januar 2011)

Beppone schrieb:


> @ Mastermaisi777:
> 
> Hi. Also alles manuell eingegeben :
> 
> ...



Hängt einer der beiden PCs auf dem Uplink Port vom Switch ?

Blinkt es auch wenn du das Modem absteckst ,nur die beiden PCs anschließt und dann Win7 hochfährst ?


----------



## Beppone (7. Januar 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Hängt einer der beiden PCs auf dem Uplink Port vom Switch ?
> 
> 
> 
> Blinkt es auch wenn du das Modem absteckst ,nur die beiden PCs anschließt und dann Win7 hochfährst ?



nein, Router Kabel sitzt im Port 1. Ist aber auch ein Auto Port lt. Anleitung

Beide PC´s aus =  port 1(router)  und Port 2(XP PC) LED brennen am Switch
                         port 3(Win7)  LED  ist aus 

Stromstecker vom Switch ab, es brennt und blinkt gar nichts mehr, auch nicht beim Hochfahren Win7 PC.

Router LAN Kabel mal von port 1 auf port 6 umgesteckt, wieder blinkt alles
beim hochfahren Win7 PC.

What else ?????

mfg Beppone


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (7. Januar 2011)

Beppone schrieb:


> nein, Router Kabel sitzt im Port 1. Ist aber auch ein Auto Port lt. Anleitung
> 
> Beide PC´s aus =  port 1(router)  und Port 2(XP PC) LED brennen am Switch
> port 3(Win7)  LED  ist aus
> ...



Dass die LED aus ist hängt vermutlich mit der WOL Konfiguration zusammen, was aber eigentlich keine Auswirkung haben sollte.

Ich meinte nicht den Stromstecker vom Switch sondern Modem/Router den du abstecken solltest.
Also wenn nur XP und WIN7 am Switch hängen.


----------



## Beppone (7. Januar 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Dass die LED aus ist hängt vermutlich mit der WOL Konfiguration zusammen, was aber eigentlich keine Auswirkung haben sollte.
> 
> Ich meinte nicht den Stromstecker vom Switch sondern Modem/Router den du abstecken solltest.
> Also wenn nur XP und WIN7 am Switch hängen.




Hi. Sorry, wie gesagt 99 % der ....
Also wenn Router abgesteckt ist , Port 1 leuchtet nicht , port 2(XP) und port 3(Win7) leuchten auf. 

Wenn dann Win7  PC gestartet wird ist es auch wie gerade beschrieben.

Ist dann eine  Router Einstellung fehlerhaft?,
 denn in der Beschreibung steht
ganz klar, wenn die 4 port´s vom Router nicht genügen, kann man einen Switch an einen port dranhängen und so mehrere PC verbinden.

mfg Beppone


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (7. Januar 2011)

Beppone schrieb:


> Hi. Sorry, wie gesagt 99 % der ....
> Also wenn Router abgesteckt ist , Port 1 leuchtet nicht , port 2(XP) und port 3(Win7) leuchten auf.
> 
> Wenn dann Win7  PC gestartet wird ist es auch wie gerade beschrieben.



D.h. du kannst dann normal ins Internet ? 

Versuch mal im Routermenü DHCP abzuschalten (NAT aktiviert lassen), und testen dann den Betrieb mit allen Geräten.


----------



## Beppone (7. Januar 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> D.h. du kannst dann normal ins Internet ?
> 
> Versuch mal im Routermenü DHCP abzuschalten (NAT aktiviert lassen), und testen dann den Betrieb mit allen Geräten.




Nein, kam nicht ins Internet als ich Router ausgeschaltet habe.

So, nun habe ich DHCP im Router Menü ausgeschaltet und beide PC´s ein-
geschaltet. Alle LED´s am Switch leuchteten (blinken)  auf, aber dann
ging es. Jetzt leuchten die 3 LED´s für PC´s und Routereingang auf und ich
kann mit jedem PC ins Internet. 

Was hat es mit den DHCP auf sich und kann ich diesen deaktiviert lassen ?

Ist meine Sicherheit im Internet jetzt gefährdet ?

thx mfg Beppone


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (7. Januar 2011)

Beppone schrieb:


> Nein, kam nicht ins Internet als ich Router ausgeschaltet habe.


Sry Denkfehler , kann ja gar nicht gehen 


> So, nun habe ich DHCP im Router Menü ausgeschaltet und beide PC´s ein-
> geschaltet. Alle LED´s am Switch leuchteten (blinken)  auf, aber dann
> ging es. Jetzt leuchten die 3 LED´s für PC´s und Routereingang auf und ich
> kann mit jedem PC ins Internet.
> ...


Ein DHCP-Server vergibt in einem Intranet Private IP-Adressen. D.h. wenn du auf automatisch beziehen bist bekommst du von einem DHCP Server die IP Adresse zugewiesen. 
Ist dieser ausgeschaltet musst du, wenn du einen Rechner/Gerät in das Netzwerk einfügst ,die IP-Adresse manuell vergeben (was wir oben auch schon gemacht haben). 
An der Sicherheit ändert das gar nichts, weil du nach wie vor nicht direkt im Internet bist. 

Die Wiki Artikel zu dem Thema können sicherlich nicht schaden


----------



## Beppone (7. Januar 2011)

Die Wiki Artikel zu dem Thema können sicherlich nicht schaden  [/QUOTE]


Ja,ja hab schon verstanden. 

Ich will mich bei euch allen recht herzlich bedanken und trink ne´ halbe auf euch.

Vorallem bei mastermaisi777 für deine Hilfestellung. Top. 

Well done

mfg Beppone


----------



## jumperm (7. Januar 2011)

Funktioniert es den jetzt?


----------



## Beppone (7. Januar 2011)

So, nun habe ich DHCP im Router Menü ausgeschaltet und beide PC´s ein-
geschaltet. Alle LED´s am Switch leuchteten (blinken)  auf, aber dann
ging es. Jetzt leuchten die 3 LED´s für PC´s und Routereingang auf und ich
kann mit jedem PC ins Internet. 

  Beitrag #17


Ja, jetzt funktioniert es. Im Router den DHCP Modus ausgeschaltet und jeden der PC´s eine eigene IP zugewiesen.

( obwohl vorher mal 2 PC´s mit XP mit der Anfangskonfig zusammenliefen ).

Thanxx 

mfg Beppone


----------



## Beppone (2. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute

Mein Problem ist nach zwei Tagen wieder aufgetaucht. 
Ein Rechner mit Internet geht, sobald ein zweiter miteingeschaltet wir, leuchten wieder alle port´s am Switch. 


Die Lösung :  Der Netgear Switch GS 108 war das Problem !!! 
einen Neuen bestellt und seitdem geht alles wieder. DHCP wird vom Router zugewiesen. Habe es mit 3 PC´s und einen Laptop zugleich im Internet probiert und es geht. 

Was ich nicht wußte, der Switch hat 5 !!!!! Jahre Garantie. und da er 4,5 Jahre alt ist habe ich ihn nun zu Netgear geschickt.

mfg Beppone


----------

